# Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw



## wallerwoller (4. November 2012)

moin ,
habe vor mir evtl. eine Biomaster 4000 "sw" zu kaufen. leider findet man kaum bis garnichts an infos...könnt ihr mir da helfen...hat einer die rolle?


----------



## Franky D (4. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

das stimmt da gibt es leider sehr wenige infos zu der rolle da ich selber derzeit mit dem gedanken spiele mir ein shimano sw modell zu kaufen bin ich auch schon auf dieses problem gestoßen werde mir aber jetzt wohl eine twin power sw zulegen.  
wegen der biomaster muss es wohl mal ein testbericht von rainer korn in einer kutter und küste ausgabe gegeben haben dazu habe ich aber leider nichts gefunden


----------



## wallerwoller (4. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

worin unterscheiden sich die sw modelle denn nun konkret von den normalen???...also bei der biomaster hat die 4000sw schon mal zwei kugellager weniger und 100g mehr.


----------



## Franky D (4. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

sie sind generell robuster gebaut auch vom innenleben her höherwertiger und stabieler was das höhere gewicht erklärt und eben nmit salzwasserfesten komponenten ausgestattet sowie abgedichtet das kaum oder kein wasser eindringen kann was sie natürlich robuster und langlebiger macht ob die bremse ansich stärker ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## wallerwoller (5. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

was denn....keiner erfahrungen mit den sw modellen gemacht???


----------



## Ron Fischer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

Ich würde noch ein paar Euros drauflegen und eine Stella SW kaufen. Sind wirklich super Rollen die ich schon seit Jahren selbst fische. Ich halte nichts von den abgespeckten Versionen, die auch richtig Geld kosten und trotzdem nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
Ron Fischer


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*



Ron Fischer schrieb:


> Ich würde noch ein paar Euros drauflegen und eine Stella SW kaufen. Sind wirklich super Rollen die ich schon seit Jahren selbst fische. Ich halte nichts von den abgespeckten Versionen, die auch richtig Geld kosten und trotzdem nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
> Ron Fischer


 



Hallo Ron,#h

welche Stellas SW hast du denn im Gebrauch?


----------



## Ron Fischer (5. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,#h
> 
> welche Stellas SW hast du denn im Gebrauch?


 Die 10000 SW und die 3000er SFE.#h
Ron Fischer


----------



## Steinbuttt (6. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

Wie ich es schon vor ein paar Tagen bei Franky D zur Anfrage im Raubfisch-Thread geschrieben hatte, habe ich die Biomaster 4000 SW seit einem halben Jahr zum Küstenspinnfischen im Einsatz und bin damit bisher voll zufrieden.

In einer der letzten Kutter & Küste Ausgaben (auch etwa vor 'nem halben Jahr), war ein Bericht über einen Langzeittest dieser Rolle von Rainer Korn drin. Auch er war von der Rolle sehr angetan und hat sie da doch sehr gelobt!

Gruß Heiko


----------



## fischlandmefo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*



Steinbuttt schrieb:


> Wie ich es schon vor ein paar Tagen bei Franky D zur Anfrage im Raubfisch-Thread geschrieben hatte, habe ich die Biomaster 4000 SW seit einem halben Jahr zum Küstenspinnfischen im Einsatz und bin damit bisher voll zufrieden.
> 
> In einer der letzten Kutter & Küste Ausgaben (auch etwa vor 'nem halben Jahr), war ein Bericht über einen Langzeittest dieser Rolle von Rainer Korn drin. Auch er war von der Rolle sehr angetan und hat sie da doch sehr gelobt!
> 
> Gruß Heiko


Moin,Also ich habe wie Du ja weisst Heiko die Stella 4000 SW seit so ziemlich genau 4 Jahren in Gebrauch! Und diese war schon in der Ostsee tauchen und hat sich den "Kopf" an einem Stein gestossen...und was soll ich sagen wenn das Schätzchen ein bisschen pflegt wird dann läuft sie wie am ersten Tag!!! So was "Gutes" hatte ich noch nicht. Ich lasse mir die Spule immer kräftig vollspulen so das die Leutchen im Angelladen nur den Kopf schütteln und meinen das geht nicht gut , aber keine Probleme mit Perrücken oder irgend etwas! Ich finde wenn die Spule schön voll ist dann wirft sich die ganze Montage doch ein bisschen weiter.Also das Schätzchen ist zwar "etwas" teurer aber jeden Euro wert!!! Kann ich nur empfehlen!!! Aber nichts gegen eure Biomaster!!! Nicht falsch verstehen#h!!
Gruß vom Fischland!!


----------



## wallerwoller (6. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

den kutter und küste langzeittest schenke ich nicht viel beachtung, da ich noch nie erlebt habe, das mal eine rolle nicht gut abgeschnitten hat...ausserdem ist shimano dot werbe-kunde. aber gut zu hören, das sie sich im küsteneinsatz bewährt hat. die erfahrungen eines (normalen) anglers schätze ich da mehr.

aber was sind denn nun genau die unterschiede der sw modelle zu den süßwasser modellen?
?


----------



## j.Breithardt (6. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*



fischlandmefo schrieb:


> Moin,Also ich habe wie Du ja weisst Heiko die Stella 4000 SW seit so ziemlich genau 4 Jahren in Gebrauch!
> 
> 
> Ist das eigentlich die gleiche, die erst seit kurzem auf dem
> deutschen Markt ist?


----------



## wallerwoller (7. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

sooooo....
heute kam die biomaster 4000 sw bei mir an und geht auch sofort wieder zurück.

das schnecken-getriebe ist nicht wie bei den neuen x-ship rollen auf beiden seiten gelagert

die rolle besitzt auch wie die fb eine abschaltbare rücklaufsperre

es sind keine dichtungen oder sonstige maßnahmen verbaut die das eindringen von san und wasser verhindern....kann ich zumindest nicht auf der exolosionzeichnung sehen.

die rolle ist made in japan.....die beigelegte produktinformation allerdings auch

bei schnellem ankurbeln und auslaufen lassen sind deutliche schleifgeräusche zu hören

das getriebe weist für meinen geschmack zuviel spiel auf ( bei ruckhaften ankurbeln und stoppen wie z.b. beim faulenzen, hört man deutlich  ein "klack" 

Fazit:

für mich ist in keinster weise erkenntlich was an dem sw modell stabieler oder sonstwie besser sein soll. konstruktiv nix besonderes was den mehrpreis rechtfertigt.

habe mir nun die biomaster "fb" bestellt. mehr kugellager, vorallem eins an der richtigen stelle (sog. X-Ship)
mal sehen wie die sich im vergleich macht...


----------



## Franky D (8. November 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit shimano Biomaster sw*

na dann bin ich ja mal auf meine twin power sw gespannt


----------

